# Tenodera sp.



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 30, 2007)

Tenodera sp.

The most common mantis in Taiwan.







female subadult






Female adult











and Male adult

very hardy, and easy to keep!


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

Most common mantis here too.


----------



## Christian (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like _T. aridifolia_. The most common species in SE Asia, but not the only one, so some uncertainty remains.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a good example for how a mantid's eye gets black in the dark.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 30, 2007)

This appear to be larger than the one i have seen here, do you know how long is this one Luke?


----------



## Christian (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi.

_T. sinensis_ is a different species, with e.g. a shorter prothorax. Some specimens of _T. aridifolia_ can be really huge!

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 31, 2007)

The subadult is 8.5cm from head to tail and the adult male is 8cm from head to tail.

Luke


----------



## TrogPhoto (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, I was recently informed about your forum, and am suitably impressed by the photos and info. Mantids are so extremely fascinating! Here are a few photos of my Tenodera Aridifola Sinesis (Chinese Mantis):

Corey Hochachka

Troglodyte Photography Inc.

- illustrative photography and digital imaging -

www.trogphoto.com

"A picture is worth a thousand words, we do the editing"


----------

